# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Sugar

## JLC

The Sugar ball python is a dominate color and pattern morph. Most Sugars are very easy to identify with the bright white splotches along their sides. The splotches can be very bold, other times, there may only be some speckling.

The Sugar was proven genetic in NERD in 2002. Sugars are also commonly called Calico, and sometimes Bubblegum or White Sided.


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


VPI line - muddoc - Tim Bailey


VPI line - muddoc - Tim Bailey


VPI line - muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

